# Hey need a lil help. greatly appreciated



## joe19406 (Aug 13, 2008)

i started growing and i got the stems coming out the seed. it barely covers over the dirt. and ihave a few questions.

1. will ANY kind of light do? i got a desk lamp that bends over and shines on the soon to be plant. its like 3 inches away
2. how often should i water it.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 13, 2008)

DISCLAIMER:  I'm still a NOOB.  I'll try to help as much as I can, but if I get something wrong I know someone will correct me.  So take what I saw for a grain of salt.   

1)  I don't think just ANY type of light will do.  If you have a regular household bulb and try to use that...it will most likely *burn* your little seedling.  
     If you want to use that lamp, use a CFL (Compact Flouresent Light).  There are some FANTASTIC resources in the "LIGHT" section of this forum.  You'll learn what types of lights are best for the Veg stage and the Flowering stage, the different types of lighting you can use, and (IMO) most importantly you'll learn the different terms like LUMENS, Wattages, and the color spectrum (Kelvin ratings, IE: what 2700k and 6500k means)

2)  At this stage, you want to water your plant when the soil has completely dried out.   

-Hope that helped


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*seems like you have it covered cug103 :48:*


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 13, 2008)

wait. i been growing it so far with my regular household light and it seems to be growing. will it grow right with a regular fleorescent light?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 13, 2008)

> wait. i been growing it so far with my regular household light and it seems to be growing. will it grow right with a regular fleorescent light?


Hey joe, sounds like you need to familiarise yourself with the basics first. We have a whole section dedicated to lights ... get stuck in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

You want to use a separate cup for each seed.  It is a bad idea to have multiple plants in a single container.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 13, 2008)

how long does it take a plant to start to bud?
ps. i will go read the light section.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 13, 2008)

household light wont work. I germinate seeds in total darkness, then put under lights after they pop. Your light is most likely doing nothing. i cant say when to flower, im sure the times change with strain. I think i read somewhere you can just use 12/12 light from start to finish. I dunno, look it up i may be wrong.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

You can put your plants into 12/12 anytime you want.  They will not flower, however, until they are sexually mature, usually 4-6 weeks, if from seed.  Clones are already sexually mature, so will start flowering from the time they are put into 12/12 if well rooted.  The smaller the plant is when it is put into 12/12, the less bud you will harvest.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 15, 2008)

what is 12/12
where can i find what it is.
nvm i found it


----------



## andy52 (Aug 15, 2008)

DO SOME READING MY FRIEND.OOPS CAPS AGAIN.there is too much info. that you need to know for anybody to explain to you in this thread.so start clickin the mouse and come back in several hrs. and then ask if you do not find what you need to know.its there for the reading.good luck


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 15, 2008)

ive been reading. theres just so much to read you cant read it all. 
and when people tell you about stuff the cut out all the bull **** so you get straight to the point. i'm not going to make the best tree ever i'm just trying grow a lil bit so i can smoke get a couple dollars and have a good time. so i dont need to know everything about the seed just a few of the basics


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> ive been reading. theres just so much to read you cant read it all.
> and when people tell you about stuff the cut out all the bull **** so you get straight to the point. i'm not going to make the best tree ever i'm just trying grow a lil bit so i can smoke get a couple dollars and have a good time. so i dont need to know everything about the seed just a few of the basics



You will need the _basic_ knowledge of what a plant requires to grow. Noone here can "grow it for you"...
  The "Resource" page in the toolbar above will get you started. (The Site Rules might also be suggested reading )
  We like to help those that are willing to help themselves.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 15, 2008)

i hear that. but you basically said what i said in different words


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 16, 2008)

> You can put your plants into 12/12 anytime you want. They will not flower, however, until they are sexually mature, usually 4-6 weeks, if from seed.



I have to disagree on that Hemp Goddess. After about half a dozen successful12/12 grows I can tell you that they start flowering regardless of sexual maturity. It has never taken any longer than 21 days from seed, for me. And that's been tested with about 20 different strains, sativas included.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I have to disagree on that Hemp Goddess. After about half a dozen successful12/12 grows I can tell you that they start flowering regardless of sexual maturity. It has never taken any longer than 21 days from seed, for me. And that's been tested with about 20 different strains, sativas included.



LOL, okay three weeks...and I think that you have done this enough that you pretty much have optimum growing conditions, something that new growers probably won't have.  The point was that if you have an 8 weeks flowering plant, it is going to take longer than 8 weeks.  They don't start flowering immediately like clones do.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 17, 2008)

well let me know if you think this will grow...
i have dirt in  a cup and i put my seed there after i germinated it. now all i can do is water then and put them outside in the sun.
you think i can make this work?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

everyone's right. i made same call when i first started and threw some seeds in peat pellets for germ. and then went online an reserched and read on it.   i lerned hard way well nothin catastrophic happened but it was kinda alot of indecisiveness and unsure thinking and worryin and relyin on timely responses from the fellow MP members.  it is much more easier to read read and keep reading and dont ever stop reading thinkin u got it all down cuz there is always somethin new to learn from growing MJ. at least i came to conclude that. every day is somethin neew to us newbies. i'm a newb as well this year but acquired an abundance of knowledge from just this site alone.
  happy reading my friend and best of luck to you on ya grow.
  if ya like my link to my grow in my signature to my grow for ya veiwing


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 19, 2008)

i finally got a cfl and i put it in my closet and put my plants there


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 21, 2008)

i got 6 plants 5 are in soil. one is in sand i brought home from the beach. 
all seem to be growing well now. except the one plant i had died so i took it out and placed another germinated seed in.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 21, 2008)

got some pics now


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 21, 2008)

how does it look for a week old?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2008)

as per my first grow i found that u will definately be needin more them lights the cfl's cool blue neutral ones. i got the  highest power ones the equivalent to a 100 wattt regular bulb. i think it said 13 watt cfl on the package but i used six of them in a  plastic tote while germing 46  sprouts and they were still stretchin.  i'd say get at least one more for the next week or so of germ then get few more at least  for veg.  jmo--- i'd say at least 2-3 bulbs per plant durrin veg to get the most ya can at least but i'm still a noob and it is just my opinion someone correct me if i am wrong on this cfl situation.  i think it is they say 3000 lumens per square feet of grow area is that right. and each his cfl's if i remember right put off 1600 lumens each...


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 22, 2008)

ok well i dont have another spot to put any more light bulbs.
i got a lamp hanging upside down tied around my thing that holds your clothes. my lightbulb is 35 watts with 150 watt light output


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> ok well i dont have another spot to put any more light bulbs.
> i got a lamp hanging upside down tied around my thing that holds your clothes. my lightbulb is 35 watts with 150 watt light output



It's as zip said--you have to have more lights.   If you don't have any way to get more lighting in there, you are going to have very unsatisfactory results.  I doubt that there is even enough light for 1 plant to veg, let alone flower.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2008)

i'd try at the very leasy two cfl's but make sure they have the 6500K listed somewhere on the package or something bout daylight spectrum cool blue neutral   i think its 23 watts equal to 100 watts in a regular bulb comparison on the package i got a pack of two for round 8 dollars at wal-mart


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 27, 2008)

is it bad to give plants 24 hour light?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 27, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> is it bad to give plants 24 hour light?


 
24/7 is fine during veg, but I agree..you need more bulbs mang.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

grab 2 more of that blubs have 3 on these plants 24 hours, you will end up like mine of rain forest veg room that I left on for 24 hours daily, water em twice a week,  they are awesome! also they have been there for a month, and they are ready for 12/12 already but wait on others with hps   maybe 4 weeks or so, then clean up and switch it all  to hps, man I like them cuz they can wait that long enough just to let us to have bigger buds when we decide to cut it off!


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 27, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> ok well i dont have another spot to put any more light bulbs.
> i got a lamp hanging upside down tied around my thing that holds your clothes. my lightbulb is 35 watts with 150 watt light output


 
If you need more bulbs, you don't necessarily have to add more lamps.

1st Pic:  What you have

2nd Pic:  What you can get.  I think they're called splitters...for lights

3dr Pic:  What you can do with the splitters.  

So instead of getting more lamps.  Just get those splitters and all you need are more bulbs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 28, 2008)

yea thanks you 2 helped big time.


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 5, 2008)

1 of my plants leaves are yellow and seem lie they are all dried out
but the rest of the plant seems healthy. they cant be dried out cuz i water them... anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 7, 2008)

i neeed some help
i took my plants out their cups, and lil pots to put them in big pots
i think i broke a few roots cuz i think i waited to long to move them. 
will theplant die if some of the roots are messed up?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

i like to repot mine when the roots are tight,never lose more than a tsp. of soil.sometimes its hard to get them out of the containers.i've never had even a slow down on growth tho.


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 7, 2008)

well my roots ran all the way down to the bottom of the cup.
and i think i broke some of them on the bottom. i just wanted to know if they ar killed from breaking some roots.
i would give pics but my camera has really bad quality


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 7, 2008)

heres a few pics of them now.
can anyone tell the sex yet?
i just repotted them last night


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*hi i carnt tell sex of them yet ,,,you need to get a pic of inbetween there nodes ,,,imo they still look a little young to be showing sex just yet are they still under 24 hr light ?*


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes


----------



## andy52 (Sep 10, 2008)

they are too young to show sex yet.


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 12, 2008)

how do i know they are ready for flowering?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*you can put them into flower when ever you like ,,,,ie from seed or veg for ever how long 

some people wait till they show preflowers ,,,but it can depend on how big you want the plant to be ,,,as they will at least double in height 
:48:*


----------



## joe19406 (Sep 12, 2008)

how can you tell the sex of a plant?
how many leaves?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565

that will tell you everything 

also males have balls females will have 2 little hairs 
:48:


----------



## KAMSAI (Sep 17, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> i got 6 plants 5 are in soil. one is in sand i brought home from the beach.
> all seem to be growing well now. except the one plant i had died so i took it out and placed another germinated seed in.


 
beach sand has alot of filth in it and water activates the filth again, i would bake the sand to kill the bacteria in it


----------

